# open carry, whats your thoughts?



## ezbite

last week i got off work at about 11:30 pm and went to giant eagle. i was at the olive bar and saw a big guy with his lady pushing a cart playing lovie dovie, the first thing that i noticed was he had a pistol on his hip in a holster. im going to tell you, im not and i have never been a fan of the open carry law. i feel it is a call for attention by who is caring it and when i see a gun in public my alertness level goes red... anyhow, i tried but i couldnt keep my eyes off of him. i even held back and let them go ahead of me shopping. i will say this, this dude had no idea about firearm security. theres no doubt in my mind i could of casually pushed my cart slowly up to them and disarrmed him quickly. had this moron had his pistol concealed, i wouldnt even be starting this thread. dont get me wrong, i carry a pistol on my hip while in the field, but while in public i DONT and think if you do youre an IDIOT. 

ok now that ive insulted some of the idiots, whats your thoughts?


----------



## lonewolf

My thoughts are spot on with yours. Concealed carry is the only way the general public shiuld carry. It may be legal but what tactical purpose does it serve? If someone was planning anything you are the first to go.


----------



## wallen34

This is just my opinion. I live in Columbus and I own a firearm but the only time I carry it is at night when down at the river. At this point I just open carry because I don't have my ccw (I'm working towards the money and time) but I feel like no one is going to sneak up behind me in the woods and take my firearm. I agree with open carry in a more public place could make you a target, but I'm also not going to hold it against someone who does. It's legal so it's not really my place to make the call.


----------



## ezbite

wallen34 said:


> This is just my opinion. I live in Columbus and I own a firearm but the only time I carry it is at night when down at the river. At this point I just open carry because I don't have my ccw (I'm working towards the money and time) but I feel like no one is going to sneak up behind me in the woods and take my firearm. I agree with open carry in a more public place could make you a target, but I'm also not going to hold it against someone who does. It's legal so it's not really my place to make the call.


 im not talking about us fishing by the river or lake or sqirrel hunting, ive already said i carry at those times, but he had no idea about his surroundings.. my point is that, if you carry a gun, it shouldnt be jewlery..


----------



## wallen34

ezbite said:


> but he had no idea about his surroundings.. my point is that, if you carry a gun, it shouldnt be jewlery..



No, I completely agree with you. My first post might not have been clear, I feel a lot of guys do it for the show. IMO it's okay to open carry in the woods or some place that is not very public. I think that if I'm carrying in a very public place I don't wan't a single person to know about it. In the woods though, nobody is going to know you have a firearm until they are up on you. I see people open carry and I don't think twice about it because I know the law, but it's something I wouldn't do. If you are that concerned about your safety, which I am I would spend the money (which isn't all that much) to get my ccw.


----------



## fishingful

I don't think you should open carry. Had this happen the other day. I work in a city administration building. The mayor is upstairs. I have a guy come into the office in a cut off T-shirt and shorts. I notice he has a gun hanging out about halfway under his shirt. I don't know the guy. He later says he is a Sheriff. How the heck am I supposed to know that. I see the gun and never met him before. He could have said that and not really been a sheriff. I still don't really know. 

Just makes me nervous.


----------



## Flathead76

I open carry while fishing on the AEP lands due to lack of cell phone service. Thats the only time though. With my luck if I where to do that in public I would grt charged for inducing panic.


----------



## crappiedude

ezbite said:


> im not talking about us fishing by the river or lake or sqirrel hunting, ive already said i carry at those times, but he had no idea about his surroundings.. *my point is that, if you carry a gun, it shouldnt be jewlery.*.


That's well said....
most of the people I see open carry do seem to do it for show. I know some guys who open carry because they're too lazy to go get their ccw permit.


----------



## triton175

There was an open carry rally recently in Cleveland. The following day there was a story about it in The Plain Dealer. Accompanying the story was a photo of a participant. This was a woman who had a 1911 style handgun, cocked, and shoved through a belt to hold it to her hip. She also had her baby in a stroller and the weapon was pointing in the general direction of the baby.
She was obviously clueless about gun safety and was probably there to be part of the show. It's people like that that give we concealed carriers a bad name, as well as making open carriers look stupid.


----------



## mickeysdad

When you open carry, you're opening yourself to critique by the anti's for every thing you do. And every thing you do is then put into the context of your gun carrying status. "I saw a guy carrying a gun and he looked mean." "A guy with a gun was rude to me at the store." "I don't like the way that gun guy is talking to his wife/kids."

I don't think there's any single legal action you can take that is more detrimental to our fight to maintain our 2nd amendment rights.


----------



## ezbite

mickeysdad said:


> I don't think there's any single legal action you can take that is more detrimental to our fight to maintain our 2nd amendment rights.


i really like this statement and whole heartedly agree..


----------



## Fishingisfun

States where open carry is more common I'm sure the public gets used to seeing handguns on others hips. I did recently see two guys carrying openly in a sporting goods store and being uncommon I went on alert thinking something is wrong with the picture. Being lifetime pro gun I tried to think of why someone would carry open in public thought law enforcement at the store for maybe processing a shop lifter, but they were carrying their purchases to the front registers in their arms. I would hope plain clothes law enforcement would not carry open without a badge being displayed. Open carry is legal but in my opinion doing so is not wise where it is not common. Nothing happened guessed it was two men exercising the right to open carry. I understand Arizona it is more common to see open carry. For me it was several moments of anxiety before I decided they were shopping. Take the time, to get the CCW and put the gun away in public until John and Mary Q Public feels Good about open carry.


----------



## Pooch

How many people who open carry do you think actually remove, unload, and properly stow their weapon/ammo upon entering thier vehicle. Then have to reload and reholster upon exiting the vehicle. That alone has to be a hassle. Just get a damn ccw and quit being a showoff already. Legal or not, no one needs to see your firearm unless their on the business end. Ive been carrying concealed since Ohio made it legal.


----------



## Fishon1546

mickeysdad said:


> When you open carry, you're opening yourself to critique by the anti's for every thing you do. And every thing you do is then put into the context of your gun carrying status. "I saw a guy carrying a gun and he looked mean." "A guy with a gun was rude to me at the store." "I don't like the way that gun guy is talking to his wife/kids."
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there's any single legal action you can take that is more detrimental to our fight to maintain our 2nd amendment rights.



That's exactly right, did you ever think that open carry is a good opportunity for people to set a good example for the second amendment. It works both ways . This post sounds like something anti's would write . I personally don't practice open carry but I think it's great that people do. Are rights are being taken away from us more and more and it's ashame . I don't feel uncomfortable around firearms . I use them, I know how safe they can be if used properly. I am a Hunter and was taught that at a young age. I just thought I would share my point of view . Thanks


----------



## Bonemann

Everybody is too up tight.

It's legal, let it be.

As stated it's normal in other states or places,
how would it ever be normal here if not for
those who are exercising their rights here and now ?

I have my CCW and don't open carry in public places
but refuse to infringe on someone else's right to do so.


----------



## powerstrokin73

Bonemann said:


> Everybody is too up tight.
> 
> It's legal, let it be.
> 
> As stated it's normal in other states or places,
> how would it ever be normal here if not for
> those who are exercising their rights here and now ?
> 
> I have my CCW and don't open carry in public places
> but refuse to infringe on someone else's right to do so.


I don't think that anyone that commented on this thread is/was trying to infringe on anybody's right to carry. The problem is, is practicing open carry fuels the anti's negative expressions about the safety of the people around a person that is carrying in the open, even though the said person is practicing their right safely.(as said previously)

My opinion on open carrying in public places, IN OUR AREA is; these people are the ones that are too lazy to follow through with getting a CCW permit, and open carry for fun "because they can", and they like the visual attention they receive while "practicing their right." 

Evin


----------



## mickeysdad

powerstrokin73 said:


> I don't think that anyone that commented on this thread is/was trying to infringe on anybody's right to carry. The problem is, is practicing open carry fuels the anti's negative expressions about the safety of the people around a person that is carrying in the open, even though the said person is practicing their right safely.(as said previously)
> 
> My opinion on open carrying in public places, IN OUR AREA is; these people are the ones that are too lazy to follow through with getting a CCW permit, and open carry for fun "because they can", and they like the visual attention they receive while "practicing their right."
> 
> Evin


Exactly. On the border with Mexico? Open carry helps you draw faster. In some parts of Alaska? They'll laugh if all you're carrying is a pistol. But at the Giant Eagle in Ohio? It's not helping anyone. You have the right to carry, but you have a responsibility to present a trustworthy image as a gun owner so that future generations can enjoy that right. This isn't about whether or not you have the right to carry. This is about winning hearts and minds.


----------



## Homey

mickeysdad said:


> Exactly. On the border with Mexico? Open carry helps you draw faster. In some parts of Alaska? They'll laugh if all you're carrying is a pistol. But at the Giant Eagle in Ohio? It's not helping anyone. You have the right to carry, but you have a responsibility to present a trustworthy image as a gun owner so that future generations can enjoy that right. This isn't about whether or not you have the right to carry. This is about winning hearts and minds.


Well Said! Having the right to do something is not the same as being right in doing it.


----------



## ezbite

mickeysdad said:


> Exactly. On the border with Mexico? Open carry helps you draw faster. In some parts of Alaska? They'll laugh if all you're carrying is a pistol. But at the Giant Eagle in Ohio? It's not helping anyone. You have the right to carry, but you have a responsibility to present a trustworthy image as a gun owner so that future generations can enjoy that right. This isn't about whether or not you have the right to carry. This is about winning hearts and minds.


that was part of my problem with this guy, he had no idea what was going on around him, he was too busy playing with his lady.


----------



## T-180

"he was too busy playing with his lady. "

Well, was his lady worth playing with ???
I have my CCW & don't ever foresee doing the open carry deal.


----------



## ohiojmj

Bonemann said:


> Everybody is too up tight.
> 
> It's legal, let it be.
> 
> As stated it's normal in other states or places,
> how would it ever be normal here if not for
> those who are exercising their rights here and now ?
> 
> I have my CCW and don't open carry in public places
> but refuse to infringe on someone else's right to do so.


Legal? What is Giant Eagle's firearm policy? Are they are allowed in their stores?


----------



## FAB

I normally stay far, far, away from debates like this and probably should in this case. But there are a couple of points that I would like to make and hopefully without calling one side or the other of this discussion as wrong, because neither are. 

Those that strongly oppose open carry and say just get your CCW license need to recall that there was a time when you could not carry concealed regardless of how good your intentions were but there was no law restricting open carry and during my time of open carry on the way to or after hunting there were few places that you could not. But as you point out, as society changed there were people that said "hey he should not be allowed to carry a gun in public like that" and so we took that to court and to the legislature that looked at an already legal practice and said the carrying of a firearm by a responsible individual has not proven to be detrimental to society and through the efforts of the open carry individuals of yesterday, you have your CCW rights of today. 

Secondly, I have no idea who the person open carrying was or for what purpose he carried openly, so I will not form an opinion on his decision to do so. He may have been a law enforcement officer and required to carry, I am an ex LEO and I know that when we were out in public we were always armed and you won't necessarily see a badge but that was a long time ago and again times have changed. 

Now for all that carry I give this one piece of advise, forget that you do carry, that should be the last thing in your mind because of one simple rule that kept most of us safe back in the day " you win some of the gun battles in a confrontation, you win 100% of the confrontations you avoid".


----------



## Bonemann

First off I want to apologize for sounding so harsh.

Everyone has their own opinion and it's right because
it is their opinion.

I have always open carried when fishing at night, more so
when at the Ohio river. Always felt that it would be a deterrent
if approached by anyone. It makes me feel safer.

I choose not to do it out in the streets or busy public places but
that is how I feel (don't want the attention it would bring).

I carry concealed now that we can and try not to let others
behaviors set my mood.

Did you ever notice how people drive ? (sorry different thread) LOL


----------



## Huntinbull

Let me state that I do not open carry in public unless it is during an educational walk/event, or in some cases, a counter protest against anti-gun organizations. I do not think badly of folks who open carry if it is done in a safe and responsible manner. Those that open carry using no/ poor holsters, or the open carry of long guns in scenarios outside educational walks and such, can give a bad impression/example. That being said, I have seen plenty of "concealed carriers" making bad examples of themselves as well. A "concealed carrier" whose holster/ gun is just as obvious as if he were open carrying. "Concealed carrier" who has less than 20% of the gun concealed. These are situations which can be counter productive to the cause of strengthening and keeping our rights.

I think as gun owners we should support ANYONE who chooses to own and carry a firearm for defense. Those that are doing it poorly should be gently guided and educated by those of us who do it properly. I try to spread education not negativity and divisive argument.


----------



## buckeye dan

A right not exercised is a right lost. Ohio gained the ability to conceal carry handguns without losing the right to open carry them as they did in Texas. Now Texas is fighting to restore that right. We're pretty fortunate in that aspect. 

The right to keep and "bear" arms does not afford anything specific like bearing while concealed in order to appease hoplophobes and the "scared". Outlawing open carry is a great way to circumvent the 2nd Amendment.

Let's explore the loss of open carry rights.

Now, if you want to carry a firearm for your own personal safety or the safety of your loved ones, you must endure training, background checks and pay for the privilege of a license that allows you to do so. Someone may get to decide if your reasons even make you eligible to do so. A decade or so goes by and more & more people avoid the inconvenience of the process. Eventually the end game is we no longer need to do that either.

You now need to battle in court for the right to own a handgun, just to have it in your home for the purpose of self defense. Thankfully the use of a handgun for the purpose of self defense exists frequently enough for the argument of commonality to be true (Heller vs DC). A few years go by and the courts decide it applies to the states (McDonald vs Chicago).

This is not a hypothetical scenario. It's history.

These decisions went off 5-4 and the idea that a Democrat may have the ability to replace one of the 5 is very unsettling. Open carry is the backbone of the 2nd Amendment.

It seems that society is being rapidly scared into a guilty before proven innocent mindset because of the actions of the non law abiding or mentally ill.


----------



## ezbite

look, im not trying to say we shouldnt open carry. ive already said i do during the right circumstances, in the woods, fishing, walking my dog at night, riding my bike down the bike path, in my back yard.. im not looking to divide anyone, i know a right lost is hard to recover. this guy was careless and carring in a store at 11:30 at night, why? there was a sheriff sitting right by the door as you enter the store doing security. even the sheriff was eyeballing this guy. just made no sense to me and he had not a clue what was going on around him. IMO thats doing more harm than good. i never said he was guilty of anything except being careless..


----------



## Minnowhead

Open carry is not for me. I have a CCW to achieve its purpose. If I see open carry in public, I don't have a problem because I am educated on the matter...but people that do it look rediculous. My 2 cents


----------



## FlashGordon

Done correctly, I think open carry is a great way to show that the overwhelming majority of gun owners and those carrying are regular law abiding citizens just like everybody else and not paranoid whack jobs.

I hate seeing these idiots who "open carry" an AR-15 in the low ready position. They make a bad name for us. But people who are nicely dressed and clean-cut carrying a pistol in a sturdy SERPA-style holster (or other locking style) can make a good impression.

As Buckeye Dan wrote above: _A right not exercised is a right lost._


----------



## FISNFOOL

I don't open carry in the city, but here is something to think about. Rights confirmed and defined under the U.S and Ohio constitution are known as civil rights. Paying for the concealed carry course in Ohio and paying the license fee, means the government forces you to pay to exercise your civil right. It is the only civil right we have to pay a fee to have.

I hate the long gun open carry folks at demonstrations, because it plays to the media. But I am all for those that exercise their free civil right as it should be for any civil right, to open carry a sidearm. A side arm is what you bring to a gun fight when you are prepared but not expecting a fight. A Long gun is what you bring to a gun fight when you know there will be one.

By the way, In Ohio, open carry can not be charged as inducing panic just because of open carry.

Quote from http://www.buckeyefirearms.org/some-ohio-law-enforcement-officers-continue-demonstrate-ignorance-about-open-carry

Officer safety must always be a paramount concern and goal for peace officers. However, officers should not consider openly carrying a firearm as per se suspicious or criminal conduct. Openly carrying a firearm does not automatically equate into a Disorderly Conduct (R.C. § 2917.11) or Inducing Panic (R.C. § 2817.31) charge. To take this position would be tantamount to taking a position that a person may not exercise their statutory or constitutional rights without risking constant &#8220;Terry stops&#8221; or police arrest. This position is obviously problematic. Instead, the officer or the dispatcher needs to look at the totality of the circumstances. Is there reasonable, articulable suspicion that criminal conduct is occurring? What are the facts and circumstances, beyond the mere presence of a firearm, that indicate it is reasonable to suspect criminal activity? Simply reacting to every single &#8220;man with a gun&#8221; situation as an automatic &#8220;Terry stop&#8221; or felony stop will clearly have a chilling effect on the exercise of these rights by citizens, thus potentially opening the officer and the department up to civil liability.


----------



## Jigging Jim

Maybe his weight issues created a difficulty for concealed carry with that particular Handgun and Holster - which could be the only Handgun he owns. Maybe his Clothes were not large enough and would not cover the Gun in its Holster. Maybe he was an Off-Duty Security Guard who was Shopping with his Woman before his Shift. As long as the Handgun stays in its Holster, it isn't an actual Threat.


----------



## buckeye dan

FISNFOOL said:


> Rights granted under the U.S and Ohio constitution are known as civil rights.


FISNFOOL,
I just wanted to point out that the Bill of Rights and Constitutions do not grant you rights. They affirm natural rights that you were born with and define them. They also regulate the governments ability to tamper with them.

Sadly, the only right that "shall not be infringed" certainly gets infringed a lot.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

Jigging Jim said:


> Maybe his weight issues created a difficulty for concealed carry with that particular Handgun and Holster - which could be the only Handgun he owns. Maybe his Clothes were not large enough and would not cover the Gun in its Holster. Maybe he was an Off-Duty Security Guard who was Shopping with his Woman before his Shift. As long as the Handgun stays in its Holster, it isn't an actual Threat.


Lots of people dont seem to understand that, unfortunately. I h
cringe everytime I hear someone say a gun is a weapon, or meant for killing.


----------



## avantifishski

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Lots of people dont seem to understand that, unfortunately. I h
> cringe everytime I hear someone say a gun is a weapon, or meant for killing.


well get ready to puke cause a guns TRUE purpose is to KILL..In the USMC we did just that and believe me after a few exchanges in a gun battle in a dark desert town a guns true purpose becomes crystal clear. but some ppl dont get it till they shoot some1 or themself is hit with a hot bullet. target shooting is fun but not why the vast many improvements in guns over the last 150yrs have been made..

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FISNFOOL

buckeye dan said:


> FISNFOOL,
> I just wanted to point out that the Bill of Rights and Constitutions do not grant you rights. They affirm natural rights that you were born with and define them. They also regulate the governments ability to tamper with them.
> 
> Sadly, the only right that "shall not be infringed" certainly gets infringed a lot.


Correct. I should have written confirmed, and defined. Glad you caught that. Fixed it. My point was to call them civil rights. I am tired of the term gun rights. Guns have no rights, American and Ohio citizens do. They are civil rights and if others were charged a fee for a free speech license, etc, the media would be screaming "civil rights violations"


----------



## nodog

I have no problem with open carry and would like to see many more do it.

People who are for concealed carry are not right in the head, they are the kind that like to sneak around and not to be trusted.

You know exactly what an open carry person is about.

For the ignorant boobs out there that was the position of this great nation when it was founded and it was spot on. Concealed carry will end the second.


----------



## nodog

avantifishski said:


> well get ready to puke cause a guns TRUE purpose is to KILL..In the USMC we did just that and believe me after a few exchanges in a gun battle in a dark desert town a guns true purpose becomes crystal clear. but some ppl dont get it till they shoot some1 or themself is hit with a hot bullet. target shooting is fun but not why the vast many improvements in guns over the last 150yrs have been made..
> 
> Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Then why does it stop killing? The true purpose of a strong defense is to limit an offense.

I believe the reason the A bomb was created and used was because of the lack of defense we deliberately told the world would lead to peace and prosperity in 1920.


----------



## avantifishski

nodog said:


> Then why does it stop killing? The true purpose of a strong defense is to limit an offense.
> 
> I believe the reason the A bomb was created and used was because of the lack of defense we deliberately told the world would lead to peace and prosperity in 1920.


what are u talking about? why does it stop killing

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## avantifishski

avantifishski said:


> what are u talking about? what does it stop killing
> 
> Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app




Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nodog

avantifishski said:


> Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


A strong show of force stops killing. Did the military build up under Reagan bring about a war or did it stop killing/peace?

In all these places where open carry has occurred did any killing happen or was everyone very polite?

Read a little American history on gun control, start with the Virginia courts decision way back on their judgement of people who conceal daggers. It was the opinion then and still holds today that people who conceal a weapon are not to be trusted. Of course it's how it's done today, but the outcome will be the same, the public will do what it can to take guns away from people because, and they say, they sneak around hiding their guns.

How does LE carry, hidden or open? Why? 

I'd get next to an open carry person, nothing going to happen round them.

It was the law way back when that men had to go around armed, not to save themselves but to do what they could to save others. The thinking has been all but killed, but the truth still remains. Today few understand what freedom is and how it's protected, you think it's taking things away, not so. Freedom is protected by protecting the freedoms of others, not your own. Carry to protect others and freedom wins, use your freedom to infringes upon others for personal gain and freedom looses and the punishment is government.

I open carry, but not for myself, it's for others so they are free to live. By doing this I protect my own freedom and that's the only way to do it. We have so much government today because so many people have used what freedom they have to infringe upon another's for personal gain and everytime it happens government gets an opportunity to regulate and regulation is the opposite of freedom. Why so many driving laws? Because people drive and don't give a crap about others on the road, the punishment for EVERYONE is government regulation no matter who did it.

I know, you don't understand and this is more that "See Spot Run". Good thing is this is the WWW and as soon as I hit send the W is the audience and I know there are others who will understand.


----------



## lotaluck

nodog said:


> People who are for concealed carry are not right in the head, they are the kind that like to sneak around and not to be trusted.
> 
> .


Wow that's a pretty strong statement. Someone pee in your Cheerios?


----------



## powrguy

triton175 said:


> There was an open carry rally recently in Cleveland. The following day there was a story about it in The Plain Dealer. Accompanying the story was a photo of a participant. This was a woman who had a 1911 style handgun, cocked, and shoved through a belt to hold it to her hip. She also had her baby in a stroller and the weapon was pointing in the general direction of the baby.
> She was obviously clueless about gun safety and was probably there to be part of the show. It's people like that that give we concealed carriers a bad name, as well as making open carriers look stupid.


LOL...Mexican carry, almost. OC is for show in a lot of cases, and the people doing it should be allowed near nothing sharper than a twinkie, IMHO.


----------



## fastwater

IMO, all forms of carry is a king size PITA. But seeing the shape of our society, it's a must and preference is CC. That being said, if someone is open carrying in a safe manner, I could care less. Have spent time in states where open carry is quit the norm and where more people carry open then concealed. People in those states are used to it and don't pay much attention. We don't see it much here so when we do, it peaks our interest.
If someone is carrying either concealed or open in an unsafe manner, what's the difference? They are both unsafe and bother me equally. FWIW, the pistol doesn't really care the mode of carry in an 'accidental
discharge' (and that term is often used way too loosely. Should often be 'stupid operator discharge' or negligent discharge) caused by carrying unsafe in either manner. If someone is concealed carrying in their coat pocket, has their hands in their pocket fondling their pistol unnecessarily, IMO, that can be just as unsafe as someone open carrying in an unsafe manner. Especially if their pistol isn't in a holster of some sort as it should be. 
Which brings up another point worth mentioning. How many guys throw their unholstered,compact cc pistol in their pants/coat pocket along with their keys, knife etc. and go through their normal day of bending over getting in and out of their car, getting up and down out of chairs, working etc. never thinking a thing about it? Is that unsafe as well?


----------



## miked913

fastwater said:


> IMO, all forms of carry is a king size PITA. But seeing the shape of our society, it's a must and preference is CC. That being said, if someone is open carrying in a safe manner, I could care less. Have spent time in states where open carry is quit the norm and where more people carry open then concealed. People in those states are used to it and don't pay much attention. We don't see it much here so when we do, it peaks our interest.
> If someone is carrying either concealed or open in an unsafe manner, what's the difference? They are both unsafe and bother me equally. FWIW, the pistol doesn't really care the mode of carry in an 'accidental
> discharge' (and that term is often used way too loosely. Should often be 'stupid operator discharge' or negligent discharge) caused by carrying unsafe in either manner. If someone is concealed carrying in their coat pocket, has their hands in their pocket fondling their pistol unnecessarily, IMO, that can be just as unsafe as someone open carrying in an unsafe manner. Especially if their pistol isn't in a holster of some sort as it should be.
> Which brings up another point worth mentioning. How many guys throw their unholstered,compact cc pistol in their pants/coat pocket along with their keys, knife etc. and go through their normal day of bending over getting in and out of their car, getting up and down out of chairs, working etc. never thinking a thing about it? Is that unsafe as well?


If it's in your pocket that's fine but it still has to be inside of some type of holster/case. Pretty sure as long as you didn't sleep though your ccw class you'd at least know that you can't just put a loaded gun in your pocket.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

^^^^Not by law it doesn't. By safety and common sense it does but not by law.


----------



## fastwater

miked913 said:


> If it's in your pocket that's fine but it still has to be inside of some type of holster/case. Pretty sure as long as you didn't sleep though your ccw class you'd at least know that you can't just put a loaded gun in your pocket.


Says who?

Did someone tell you that was the law in your CC class? Or are you banking that everyone uses common sense when handling/carrying a firearm?

If someone told you that was the law, they told you wrong.
If you are going by everyone using common sense...well...good luck with that. I haven't googled the subject of negligent/accidental discharges in a long time, but sadly, I'd bet everything I own there are a few good stories you can read that will confirm that not everyone uses common sense. Especially when it comes to firearms.
To think that some ignorant people don't carry a pistol in their pocket or waist band without it being properly holstered is likened to thinking no one eats while they drive. It might not be against the law and unsafe, but people do it.


Bottom line is, whether people CC or OC, if they don't use common sense and act like they have some sense when carrying, they are a danger to everyone around them and at the very least, make all of us look bad.


----------



## miked913

fastwater said:


> Says who?
> 
> Did someone tell you that was the law in your CC class? Or are you banking that everyone uses common sense when handling/carrying a firearm?
> 
> If someone told you that was the law, they told you wrong.
> If you are going by everyone using common sense...well...good luck with that. I haven't googled the subject of negligent/accidental discharges in a long time, but sadly, I'd bet everything I own there are a few good stories you can read that will confirm that not everyone uses common sense. Especially when it comes to firearms.
> To think that some ignorant people don't carry a pistol in their pocket or waist band without it being properly holstered is likened to thinking no one eats while they drive. It might not be against the law and unsafe, but people do it.
> 
> 
> Bottom line is, whether people CC or OC, if they don't use common sense and act like they have some sense when carrying, they are a danger to everyone around them and at the very least, make all of us look bad.


I was actually told that in my class and after some research on the subject but looks like you only would need to have it in a holster if you had it on your person while in a vehicle. I guess if you want to put it in your pocket at other times that's good for you. I mean people think you can't "fix stupid" but I see the great ways stupid gets fixed on the news everyday.


----------



## fastwater

miked913 said:


> I was actually told that in my class and after some research on the subject but looks like you only would need to have it in a holster if you had it on your person while in a vehicle. I guess if you want to put it in your pocket at other times that's good for you. I mean people think you can't "fix stupid" but I see the great ways stupid gets fixed on the news everyday.


Have never heard about having to have it holstered while in your pocket if in a vehicle either.
And yes...stupid has a tendency to fix itself on a regular basis. Like the saying says' " play stupid games,win stupid prizes".
Which brings us back full circle that there are unsafe ways to CC or OC and neither are any safer than the other. And both create a bad image for gun owners as a whole when things go ugly. I guess one difference would be when someone is acting stupid when OC'ing, people sometimes see what's going on before ugly happens. When ugly happens with a CC moron, people have a less change of seeing the catastrophe coming.


----------



## buckeye dan

Ohio's CHL laws have changed a lot since it's inception. In the early days a license holder could not conceal in a vehicle at all. You had to (from a coined phrase) "buckeye tuck" by tucking your cover garments behind your holster in order to reveal you carried a firearm.

The "In a holster while on your person" OR in a closed container/glove box with a buckle, latch, zipper etc, was the next iteration of the law. I know they left out velcro and retained some things from the previous iteration that was loaded with poison pills but I do not recall exact bill number with dates and times.

All that went away with SB17 in 2011 (if I have my dates and bill numbers correct). As it stands now, if you have a CHL, you can carry any handgun, in any condition and in any way, while in your vehicle. So if you want to velcro it to the underside of your dash in a locked and loaded condition, you can do that now.

I urge you all to keep up on Ohio's firearm laws. I insist ALL CHL holders do it and disseminate the most recent and relevant information to the community. I did not read every detail of the thread but it seems some of the information given is obsolete.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2

powrguy said:


> LOL...Mexican carry, almost. OC is for show in a lot of cases, and the people doing it should be allowed near nothing sharper than a twinkie, IMHO.


 I don't mean to piss anyone off but my ccw class was terrifying. 50% of the people that have their ccw should not. There's no difference between an idiot with a gun in their pants and an idiot with a gun on their belt. At least the idiot with the oc has probably shot the gun before. I think if you legally can own a gun, you should be able to cc. There's no reason you should have to waist money on a class that as long as you don't have an accidental misfire you pass. There were people that had never held/never owned a gun. What a joke.


----------



## powrguy

Like the older women, who come to the CCW Class with a 1911 as their first gun, etc.?

Remember, everybody on the street has a Driver's License, too......

Just sayin'


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2

I agree completely. It's also easier to get a ccw than a driver's license.


----------



## fastwater

buckeye dan said:


> Ohio's CHL laws have changed a lot since it's inception. In the early days a license holder could not conceal in a vehicle at all. You had to (from a coined phrase) "buckeye tuck" by tucking your cover garments behind your holster in order to reveal you carried a firearm.
> 
> The "In a holster while on your person" OR in a closed container/glove box with a buckle, latch, zipper etc, was the next iteration of the law. I know they left out velcro and retained some things from the previous iteration that was loaded with poison pills but I do not recall exact bill number with dates and times.
> 
> All that went away with SB17 in 2011 (if I have my dates and bill numbers correct). As it stands now, if you have a CHL, you can carry any handgun, in any condition and in any way, while in your vehicle. So if you want to velcro it to the underside of your dash in a locked and loaded condition, you can do that now.
> 
> I urge you all to keep up on Ohio's firearm laws. I insist ALL CHL holders do it and disseminate the most recent and relevant information to the community. I did not read every detail of the thread but it seems some of the information given is obsolete.


Well put *buckeye *d*a*n. 

Furthermore, if we carry across state lines, it is a very good idea to get the current laws on the states we travel through as well. They have changed also.


----------



## All Thumbs

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> There's no difference between an idiot with a gun in their pants and an idiot with a gun on their belt.


i was a military policeman in the army and we had way more training than the piddly training for ccw and we had MPs shooting themselves in the foot or leg every year. others discharged their weapons accidentally during guard mount or turn in on several occasions. i hate being around strangers with guns because of the "idiot" factor. i didn't want the ccw to pass because most people i knew back then, never knew about the open carry laws which was fine with me. i am an old man now and i have never had to shoot anybody but the few times when it was imminent, i was glad that i had mine with me.


----------



## EStrong

Concealed carry all the way unless you're out in the wilderness etc.

Here's a few things I've known about and was also told by several LEOs concerning carrying a firearm. You CC so nobody (criminals) knows you have a firearm on you. A well seasoned criminal who is planning an armed robbery or other act of crime doesn't care about the law or about you. If you open carry you are going to be THE FIRST ONE they take out, probably without you even knowing it. Their first action is to just mill about while you're doing your thing and then pop one in the back of your head when you're not paying attention right before they start their crime. Think like a criminal, if I was to rob a joint, I'd take out ANY AND ALL THREATS to my plan. That means ELIMINATE those with firearms first. Same thing with "printing". If you CC, make sure your firearm doesn't show it's outline in your clothing. Another case of you being a target and not knowing it. In case the SHTF, don't play hero, Mr. Criminal might have a partner or two hanging back and when you pull your CC firearm, BOOM! Goodnight Alice! It's always best to withdraw from the situation if possible and seek good cover. Then at that point pull your weapon and stay put. Only use it if approached by said criminal who shouldn't have a good shot at you if you found good cover. Then at that point, drop em. Everything is situational, hindsight is 20/20, the only thing you can plan on doing is keeping your cool and not freaking out if you're ever caught up in something. Hopefully none of us here will ever have to deal with situations like this.

E...

btw, alway carry an extra MAGAZINE with you. It's not a "clip".


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

I am as Pro Gun as anybody out there, but if I am out to dinner and see a guy with a gun on his hip or a guy at the park with a rifle on his shoulder that's going to get my attention, a friend of mine has a Son who is a bit on the strange side to begin with, he went over to his Mothers for like Thanksgiving dinner or something of that nature, he takes off his coat and he has like 2 handguns strapped on, couldn't figure out why everyone is looking at him, its like Think for a minute man I am sure you will figure it out.


----------



## viper1

Personally If its legal its his right. Dont see where it makes him any more an idiot them a concealed carry. I have carried both ways for different reasons. Personally i Prefer conceal. But it is leagal and his right.


----------



## Longhorn

fastwater said:


> Well put *buckeye *d*a*n.
> 
> Furthermore, if we carry across state lines, it is a very good idea to get the current laws on the states we travel through as well. They have changed also.


I found a really handy app for smart phones called LegalHeat http://www.mylegalheat.com/. They seemingly update the database regularly with any changes to states' laws. Seems like it's pretty handy if you cross a lot of state lines.


----------



## Popspastime

I today's society I feel its a bit tacky to open carry, it makes all the gun totters look bad even tho its legal, we all know that. We don't have to prove it to anyone that we have the right, the legal forces know it, we know it. I carry concealed, always have. I don't want to advertise like some, besides.. I don't want to be the first one down in case of a real conflict.


----------



## Shortdrift

The only person I would want to know that I carry a pistol is the person I may have to use it on,


----------



## Hwseeker

Just stumbled across this thread and thought I would add my two cents worth.

I agree that just because you have the right to open carry, doesn't mean that you should.

IMHO, non-law enforcement individuals should never open carry in a public place such as a restaurant or store. It only invites uneasiness from the less informed and makes you a target for those with less than the best intentions.

Having a license to carry a firearm carries with it a responsibility to carry it responsibly.

Another thought: If the guy in the Giant Eagle wasn't law enforcement, I wonder what he was trying to compensate for.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Then again, if everyone did it there wouldn't be an uneasy feeling.


----------



## the_waterwolf

Living in Toledo I've seen quite a few individuals with pistols strapped to their hip. Most of the times it has been a person on a motorcycle, but I have seen guns on people out in public downtown at night.

One time on Dorr Street coming home from work a few years back I noticed a guy on his motorcycle with his pistol out in his holster. We both approached the red light, along with what seemed like a mile of traffic in front of us, and the girl in front of me flicked her half smoked cigarette out of the window. He got off of his bike, picked up the cigarette, and exclaimed, "Ma'am, I believe this is yours!". She took the cigarette back without any hesitation. He then calmly got back on his bike and we all went on with our evening.

The dude was my hero that day.


----------



## 1basshunter

I'm all for it
Plus open Carrie


----------

